# More Glastonbury Landscape



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Sunset over a misty Somerset Levels yesterday morning.

Please let me know what you think, i welcome all feedback.

Sunrise over the Somerset Levels by richhillphotography, on Flickr

Next is a late afternoon shot with a Lee Big Stopper, taken from lower down on the levels.

Moving clouds over Glastonbury Tor by richhillphotography, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Number one is a stunner IMO. Perfectly captures the cold weather. Not too keen on number two purely because I like the angle you've shot from with number one


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Number one is a stunner IMO. Perfectly captures the cold weather. Not too keen on number two purely because I like the angle you've shot from with number one


Thank you, they were taken on 2 separate days. My lens kept frosting up!!


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunners


----------

